# America may not be the greatest country on earth.



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

But is humanity the greatest species on earth?
That question can answer itself.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022

No matter who we are or where we come from. We all have the same goal, to transcend our status quo to become who we want to be.

There is no black, white, Brown, yellow or red race. There is only one true race, the Human Race!


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Oct 10, 2022)

Of course not, Mexico exists


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

elpapadelospollitos said:


> Of course not, Mexico exists


Mexico feels completely different from us/canada and is a lot more hospitable!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022

So this necessitates the question, why not freedom of movement between us canada and mexico like eu and schengen?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2022)

I am a demon, Hell is better.


----------



## aerglass (Oct 10, 2022)

America is not a country, it is a continent.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 10, 2022)

aerglass said:


> America is not a country, it is a continent.


Technically it's 2


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Technically it's 2


Well it was one big megacontinent before the panama canal.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 10, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Well it was one big megacontinent before the panama canal.


Exactly! They made it in to two!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 10, 2022)

Why do countries still exist? Why aren't we just the world by now?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

_Donkey Kong Country_ is the greatest country.


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do countries still exist? Why aren't we just the world by now?


The internet is a borderless place. But governments and aristocrats are still selfish.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 10, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> The internet is a borderless place. But governments and aristocrats are still selfish.


Governments want power, especially the US, the US isn't the worst country, but the government has the biggest ego ever and doesn't realize they aren't helping people when they act like this. John Lennon wanted countries gone, no one listened, and no we have more wars and conflict because of a desire for power


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do countries still exist? Why aren't we just the world by now?


Why do bronies still exist? Why aren't you just a furry by now?


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Governments want power, especially the US, the US isn't the worst country, but the government has the biggest ego ever and doesn't realize they aren't helping people when they act like this. John Lennon wanted countries gone, no one listened, and no we have more wars and conflict because of a desire for power


You can't reduce your ego until you have a true reckoning like germany. America never really lost and had all the advantage, so they thought, why should we care about others?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022



CoolMe said:


> Why do bronies still exist? Why aren't you just a furry by now?


Be respectful here of other people and their interests.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 10, 2022)

All 2


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


> All 2


Then share our superiority with others.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


> All lies. We are superior in every way.


You won't need countries once you're on the Multiverse..


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You won't need countries once you're on the Multiverse..


Question is, how can we access it.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 10, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> You can't reduce your ego until you have a true reckoning like germany. America never really lost and had all the advantage, so they thought, why should we care about others?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022
> 
> ...


I think American politicians do help other people but only do it because of reputation, not out of heart





CoolMe said:


> Why do bronies still exist? Why aren't you just a furry by now?


Because it's fun


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 10, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I think American politicians do help other people but only do it because of reputation, not out of heart


All life is selfish by nature, so we must conquer our selfishness to go above.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Question is, how can we access it.


Soon™.


----------



## aerglass (Oct 10, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Well it was one big megacontinent before the panama canal.


thats north america, it has mexico, canada and united states.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 15, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why do countries still exist? Why aren't we just the world by now?


With a mentality like that - why do you have your own house, why not just let anyone live in it?


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> With a mentality like that - why do you have your own house, why not just let anyone live in it?


Your house belongs to you, but the earth belongs to everyone.


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 15, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Then share our superiority with others.


This, among many other things is what has humanity all divided.

Whenever, anyone feels "superior" than others, is when humanity becomes rotten and stupidity takes its place.

When "unlimited" resources are available for a very limited hands and minds, wars arise and nations think they have the right to menace other nations in defense of borders than are way away of their own. Multinational organizations including UN are crap businesses in disguise at the service of those that economically support their interests, which in most cases are not everyone's interests.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 15, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Your house belongs to you, but the earth belongs to everyone.


Your house is on the earth, does that mean you let anyone just wonder about your property when they feel like it? after all in your own words you think it belongs to everyone. What If I just decided to build my own house in your garden and then said it was mine and barred you from coming in it?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2022)

The US was never the greatest country for a good chunk of the population. It’s also still not that great of a country. The US is pretty great at gaslighting the people into believing it’s anything other than a menace


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 15, 2022)

aerglass said:


> America is not a country, it is a continent.


The Americas - Continent
America - Country

Technically, it's referred to more as U.S. / United States. The 'united' part seems to be falling apart, sadly.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> With a mentality like that - why do you have your own house, why not just let anyone live in it?


I mean, have you ever considered with no countries there would be world peace?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2022



Marc_LFD said:


> The Americas - Continent
> America - Country
> 
> Technically, it's referred to more as U.S. / United States. The 'united' part seems to be falling apart, sadly.


We don't care about each other anymore, or did we ever


----------



## mrdude (Oct 15, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I mean, have you ever considered with no countries there would be world peace?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2022
> 
> ...


Haha, this is the funniest thing I have read for ages. Did you ever pick up a history book? Do you know anything about human nature? Most adult men outside of democrat states and the USA aren't Soy boys and will take what they want, including another country and it's wealth if they were in the position to do so - how would you get them to sit in a circle with you and sing Kubaya? I think if you tried to push your opinions on to them, they would beat you up and steal your stuff.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Haha, this is the funniest thing I have read for ages. Did you ever pick up a history book? Do you know anything about human nature? Most adult men outside of democrat states and the USA aren't Soy boys and will take what they want, including another country and it's wealth if they were in the position to do so - how would you get them to sit in a circle with you and sing Kubaya? I think if you tried to push your opinions on to them, they would beat you up and steal your stuff.


Show them the right way


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 15, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Mexico feels completely different from us/canada and is a lot more hospitable!


Even if you became a Mexican citizen, you will never be allowed to vote in their elections.


fdyyt said:


> So this necessitates the question, why not freedom of movement between us canada and mexico like eu and schengen?


To prevent criminals from entering the country and raping 10 year olds and impregnating them or going on a stabbing spree on the Vegas strip.

The point of borders is to prevent people like the Tren de Aragua or MS-13 from crossing and committing heinous crimes.

I'm not sure why this is such a hard concept to grasp, but at least people in Martha's Vineyard understand. They called in the National Guard and had all those illegals deported off their island within 24 hours instead of opening up their homes to these brown people in need. And they cheered as they were leaving. So compassionate.


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Even if you became a Mexican citizen, you will never be allowed to vote in their elections.
> 
> To prevent criminals from entering the country and raping 10 year olds and impregnating them or going on a stabbing spree on the Vegas strip.
> 
> ...


Latin America is unstable and dangerous because the US instigated such disruption to exploit the people there.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 16, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Latin America is unstable and dangerous because the US instigated such disruption to exploit the people there.


Way to completely ignore every single one of my points just so you can attack the US. This coming from a Ukrainian Nazi sympathizer is rich.


----------



## City (Oct 24, 2022)

There’s no greatest country, but there is the greatest “place”.

By “the greatest place”, I mean one where:

- you have access to healthcare
- you share it with people you love
- your neighbors are excellent
- there’s little to no pollution
- so much lack of criminality that you can leave your house for a month without fearing the worst, or that you can go out at anytime with no fear

This can be a condo, a street, a whole block… a city? Maybe. A region? Difficult. A whole country? Impossible.

My advice is to accept the fact that, wherever you go, the country as a whole will be flawed for some stuff. Find a nice community, get accepted and enjoy life. Of course, this gets more difficult the less money you have, but it definitely is possible.


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 24, 2022)

City said:


> There’s no greatest country, but there is the greatest “place”.
> 
> By “the greatest place”, I mean one where:
> 
> ...


Is it possible to have high standard of living with low cost of living?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2022)

America is the greatest country man has ever created.


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 24, 2022)

SG854 said:


> America is the greatest country man has ever created.


And europe is the greatest continent that ever is.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 24, 2022)

There's not much great about America, that's hard to disagree, regarding humans... humans are really complex, self-aware and self-destructive, humans are probably the only complex enough species that can keep self-destructing while being completely aware of it and intentionally avoiding to change course.


----------



## City (Oct 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Is it possible to have high standard of living with low cost of living?


Only if you live in a “walled garden”. People think North Korea, but it can be as little as a gated neighborhood.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> There's not much great about America, that's hard to disagree, regarding humans... humans are really complex, self-aware and self-destructive, humans are probably the only complex enough species that can keep self-destructing while being completely aware of it and intentionally avoiding to change course.


Humans are aware. But don't change because either they don't want to put the work in, or don't want to change their routine habits. Try to get anyone to change how they do things. It's always a struggle to get them to change. 

Humans suck at long term planning. They only make changes under situations where they are forced to. Where an immediate danger is really close. But they usually react when it's too late. Humans are bad at feeling the pressure (the pressures that initiate motivations of change) of long term danger even if they are aware of it.


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 25, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Humans are aware. But don't change because either they don't want to put the work in, or don't want to change their routine habits. Try to get anyone to change how they do things. It's always a struggle to get them to change.
> 
> Humans suck at long term planning. They only make changes under situations where they are forced to. Where an immediate danger is really close. But they usually react when it's too late. Humans are bad at feeling the pressure (the pressures that initiate motivations of change) of long term danger even if they are aware of it.


That's when people like Ferdinand Piech and Lee Kuan Yew come in.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 31, 2022)

Capitalism makes all countries suck.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

I am a huge fan of New Zealand, but am perfectly willing to admit that it's because of Viva La Dirt League. 

I imagine the whole country is as awesome as they are.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I am a huge fan of New Zealand, but am perfectly willing to admit that it's because of Viva La Dirt League.
> 
> I imagine the whole country is as awesome as they are.


New zealand - it's basically 2 big islands and 700+ smaller islands. Nice scenery, lots of volcanoes, mad people and a WOKE Dictator as a PM. Still I've never been there but a couple of my friends emigrated there and like it, so go figure.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 31, 2022)

mrdude said:


> New zealand - it's basically 2 big islands and 700+ smaller islands. Nice scenery, lots of volcanoes, mad people and a WOKE Dictator as a PM. Still I've never been there but a couple of my friends emigrated there and like it, so go figure.


I've quite literally looked into emigrating there from America. I don't know any Kiwis, but from everything I have seen (not just VLDL), New Zealand is like the best parts of America, Australia and the UK, all rolled into one. 

It's just incredibly hard to become a permanent resident there unless you're pretty rich or have your own business. 

#lifegoal


----------



## mrdude (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I've quite literally looked into emigrating there from America. I don't know any Kiwis, but from everything I have seen (not just VLDL), New Zealand is like the best parts of America, Australia and the UK, all rolled into one.
> 
> It's just incredibly hard to become a permanent resident there unless you're pretty rich or have your own business.
> 
> #lifegoal


It's not too bad if you're from UK, although I am not sure about USA requirements. Do you have the correct skills?

https://skillshortages.immigration.govt.nz/assets/uploads/long-term-skill-shortage-list.pdf

I'm an Electrical and Mechanical Engineer so have the correct skills, however I am happy living in Scotland as I live in the country, 5 minutes from the sea and live between 3 cities that are each only about 20 miles from me. I love the countryside and there's some beautifull scenery and mountain ranges not too far from me, also I own my own house etc and have lots of family here so I would never move. However if I ever did, USA (southern east area), Austrailia or NZ would be in my top 5 places to live. No 1 would be Bavaria in Germany, I've been there loads of times to go Skiing in the winter and visited in the summer a few times, the people are lovely and the scenery is breathtaking. It's a pity it's not near the sea but if does have some nice lakes.


----------



## fdyyt (Oct 31, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I've quite literally looked into emigrating there from America. I don't know any Kiwis, but from everything I have seen (not just VLDL), New Zealand is like the best parts of America, Australia and the UK, all rolled into one.
> 
> It's just incredibly hard to become a permanent resident there unless you're pretty rich or have your own business.
> 
> #lifegoal


Still going to be expensive there, remote, houses have little insulation for winter. Small population.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



mrdude said:


> It's not too bad if you're from UK, although I am not sure about USA requirements. Do you have the correct skills?
> 
> https://skillshortages.immigration.govt.nz/assets/uploads/long-term-skill-shortage-list.pdf
> 
> I'm an Electrical and Mechanical Engineer so have the correct skills, however I am happy living in Scotland as I live in the country, 5 minutes from the sea and live between 3 cities that are each only about 20 miles from me. I love the countryside and there's some beautifull scenery and mountain ranges not too far from me, also I own my own house etc and have lots of family here so I would never move. However if I ever did, USA (southern east area), Austrailia or NZ would be in my top 5 places to live. No 1 would be Bavaria in Germany, I've been there loads of times to go Skiing in the winter and visited in the summer a few times, the people are lovely and the scenery is breathtaking. It's a pity it's not near the sea but if does have some nice lakes.


Quietly wishes for cheap supersonic air travel.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



SG854 said:


> Humans are aware. But don't change because either they don't want to put the work in, or don't want to change their routine habits. Try to get anyone to change how they do things. It's always a struggle to get them to change.
> 
> Humans suck at long term planning. They only make changes under situations where they are forced to. Where an immediate danger is really close. But they usually react when it's too late. Humans are bad at feeling the pressure (the pressures that initiate motivations of change) of long term danger even if they are aware of it.


Then why are they so bad at planning?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022



LainaGabranth said:


> Capitalism makes all countries suck.


Ethical capitalism exists, see costco.


----------



## LovelyDumpling (Nov 6, 2022)

Would it be cool if the entire world operated under one banner and got along and we could go anywhere we pleased and solved the world's problems more effectively? Yeah, for real.

It sadly isn't going to happen though. At the very least, not peacefully.

People have different ideas of how the world should work and getting billions of people to agree on that is virtually impossible. Even within our own country we are incredibly polarized, and that's nothing like trying to tell other world leaders that we're going to do things _our _way now.

And just letting every country do things their own way but still be part of the same conglomerate where people could travel between nations as freely as they wish doesn't really work when some people's idea of the way the world should run is to treat women as second-class citizens or to execute people for being LGBT. And then think that we're the evil ones for letting them be free.

The world is fractured because human nature is fractured.

I do wonder how that'd hold up in say, an intergalactic civilization with alien races and the like. Would we finally unite Earth under one banner, or would we still be so fractured? I honestly imagine the latter, but I've also begun to doubt the existence of alien civilization anyway.

I suppose the only real way I can think of of "defracturing" the Earth (or at least making it less fractured) is... cultural genocide? If we were dominated by some completely overwhelming, unstoppable force that we couldn't dream of rebelling against and they enforced a specific culture and way of life on the entire planet for decades or centuries until everything we used to know and love became forgotten by time. And even that seems temporary at most.

Also, not advocating for that to be clear. Probably better to keep things as they are.


----------



## fdyyt (Nov 6, 2022)

@LovelyDumpling Yes, Human nature is fractured, but human nature can change. There just needs to be a push.


----------



## kenlee168 (Nov 6, 2022)

Civil wars is it's her downfall.


----------

